# Night fish around Clifton Gardens



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Any body interested in a fish around the Clifton Gardens area on Fri 16th or Sat 17th of February. Launch around 6.30pm, I intend to fish to about 11.00pm. Moon may not be perfect for Jewfish as it's just after a full but what the hell. I plan to troll up to Middle head then come back to Clifton and berley up & settle in for the night.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Could be. Will pencil it in


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Absolutely Occy. Outwithebro is my front seat man at the moment, if for some reason he doesn't make it, I may have a newby come out for a ride. Hope we can get a few of the crew interested it will be a great bit of fun. Is the moon to far gone by then for a chance at a Jew ?

 fishing Russ


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Will give you a yell for sure mate. 

 fishing Russ


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Sweet! 

Just depends on the water conditions tonight, so if the winds drop I'm in for sure.

Cheers
Peter


----------

